# Gifts for knife collectors.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the best gifts I got for Christmas was a very mundane, _garden variety folder_. Oy, vey, it's factory edge needed a complete tear-down and re-build. But it has a great purpose--I do not care about it.

Yes, I got the edge sharp, and there's nothing more tedious that sharpening a knife with a subject pedigree. My knife says "D2" on the blade, but my guess is that there's more "D" in it than "2." It gave me the physical sensation of sharpening a bastard file. Experience has taught me that a lateral slice (ergo, against the grain and angle) will chip the thing faster than a mouth-breather's bicuspids.

Still, I'm now the nice guy who will happily lend out my knife...


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

.
Edited just for the sanity of D

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tengizpine (3 mo ago)

That’s a good knife. I wonder how much it is. Milwaukee stuff is usually not cheap but good. And I liked the joke about mouth-breathers because I’m like this.
My father also likes knives, and I wonder what I can give him for his birthday next month. He owns at least 25 knives, and all of them are qualitative. I need to choose a present that would look respectively. I want to include this knife in the TWIN CITY WINE & CHOCOLATE GIFT BASKET I wanted to give him initially.
What knives do you consider the best ones to give as a present? My budget is around $400.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

This post was from 2020 and I don't believe he's been around lately but anyhow I believe they're in the $70 neighborhood, CRKT also has some knives similar with D2 steel.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tengizpine said:


> That’s a good knife. I wonder how much it is. Milwaukee stuff is usually not cheap but good. And I liked the joke about mouth-breathers because I’m like this.
> My father also likes knives, and I wonder what I can give him for his birthday next month. He owns at least 25 knives, and all of them are qualitative. I need to choose a present that would look respectively. I want to include this knife in the TWIN CITY WINE & CHOCOLATE GIFT BASKET I wanted to give him initially.
> What knives do you consider the best ones to give as a present? My budget is around $400.


Why did you edit your post, which you added to a 2 year old thread, in order to include a link to a gift basket site?
It looks bad... very bad.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

tengizpine said:


> What knives do you consider the best ones to give as a present? My budget is around $400.


If your father is into folders you can have a custom made knife from Benchmade Knives & Custom Pocket Knives | Benchmade Knife Company which will be in that price range.

One of the knives that I have and love is the TOPS Mil Spie 3 ~$150 + tax & shipping. Realize I live in NY so they have shorter blade requirements. Another knife from TOPs u may like in the $260 range:





Longhorn Bowie Black River Wash with Rocky Mountain Tread Knife - TOPS Knives Tactical OPS USA


Hunters, campers, and bushcrafters will love the versatility this knife provides




www.topsknives.com





Personally, the only Knife that I would pay $400+ for are kitchen Cutlery knives. 

If your father is also into cooking knives you can never go wrong with getting him a Mayabi Birchwood 9" Damascus Chef knife, they run now between $300-$400 price range (previously $500). I have this Mayabi knife, and the knife is beautiful, and it has a lifetime warranty from Zwilling JA Henckels. It takes them about 45 days to make one of these knives with all the steps that are needed to create them.


----------

